# Binge Drinking...ND is NO.1



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

WASHINGTON (AP) -- Utah, Oregon and states in the deep South have the lowest rates of binge drinking in the country, while states in the Midwest and Great Plains have some of the highest rates, says a government study released Monday.

The problem was most prevalent in North Dakota, where an estimated 31 percent of residents 12 and older had engaged in binge drinking, according to the 2003 National Survey on Drug Use and Health. Binge use was defined as consuming five or more drinks on the same occasion at least once in the last 30 days.

North Dakota's rate was nearly double the 16 percent rate for Utah, which had the lowest binge drinking rate in the nation, the survey found. Utah has a large Mormon population, and members of The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints are forbidden to drink.

The survey builds on national data released last September which found that nearly 23 percent of all U.S. residents had gone on drinking binges.

Utah also had the lowest rate of illegal drug use among residents 12 and older: About 6 percent had used illicit drugs in the past month. That was half the 12 percent rate in Alaska, which was the highest in the country. The national average was just over 8 percent.

"While we as a nation are making overall progress in reducing illicit drug use among youth, it is clear from the findings that illicit drug, alcohol and tobacco use vary substantially among states and regions," said Charles Curie, head of the Substance Abuse and Mental Health Services Administration.

Many Southern states had rates under 20 percent for binge drinking, while the rate in Oregon was 20.5 percent. Oregon, though, ranked among the top states for prevalence of marijuana use: Nearly 9 percent of residents age 12 and older had used marijuana in the last month.

Oregon and other states that showed high marijuana use in the survey, including Colorado, Montana, Maine and Vermont, have laws that allow people to grow, smoke or obtain marijuana for medical needs with a doctor's recommendation.

The state with the highest rate, New Hampshire at 10 percent, does not have such a law. Marijuana use was lowest in Utah at 4 percent.

National results released in September found that fewer American youths were using marijuana, LSD and Ecstasy, but more were abusing prescription drugs. The survey also found that youths and young adults were more aware of the risks of using pot.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Maybe mormons are just good liars :lol: :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

That's a lot of drunks...1 out of every 3 people you see are binge drinkers.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

There classification of a binge drinker is pretty weak. I mean give a fricken break: Binge use was defined as consuming five or more drinks on the same occasion at least once in the last 30 days. So there telling me if i have 5 beers in a night more than once a month Im a binge drinker, F... that. :roll: uke:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Let's see just how many binge drinkers are here using this criteria. I'm positive if we are honest, we will easily exceed 1/3.

I am a binge drinker. :beer:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

No matter what scale you use I think ND would probably win in the drinking category.

I don't call 5 drinks a binge I call that taking the edge off.

Maybe I'm crazy here but what's the point of drinking if I'm not going to get a little buzz. Two beers is a waste of time and money. If I'm thirsty I'll drink water or something else besides a drink with alcohol.

Maybe its the all or nothing thing with me.


----------



## Iron Fist (Feb 16, 2005)

Proud to be a binge drinker :beer:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

north dakota young people do have a drinking problem..no doubt. But as a parent i'd rather my child drink 5 beer's once a month over smoking 2 buds 5 times a month.

These study's are garbage in my opinion. To much is based on human honesty and the demographics of the youngsters surveyed. I bet i could do the same survey and get just the oposite results if i choose the right kids.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

For all You binge drinkers:

http://www.wagenschenke.ch/

Best I could do was 70.. :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

the 5th drink in that game really does a guy in, maybe 5 drinks is binge drinking :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Great game...DIVER...... I got 63 then passed out.....just about the same as real life.....


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

84 meters for me. :beer:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

What it says...Don't take it personal. It doesn't say you can't "binge" drink. It just says that you are now defined. I used to resemble that remark but now I am down to two drinks. Anymore than that and it is a personal binge for me!! More importantly, if you are on a binge don't drive! Hell, I know some people that can't get drunk in one day. I used to think it was fun but......


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Some good times were had when I was younger. :beer: uke: :beer: uke: :beer: uke: I think that is the reason I no longer drink


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Don't blame yourself because it isn't your fault. It usually isn't the drinking that is the problem it is the peer pressure. You are who your friends are and from what I see on this site some of you have some nasty friends who believe in good times and good beer! That is a deadly combination and can get you in trouble with the wife pretty darn fast. Handle the peer pressure and your dog house days will be over!! I should probably start a new thread to find out which breed of dog is best at sharing the dog house when peer pressure gets the best of us!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

gandergrinder said:


> I don't call 5 drinks a binge I call that taking the edge off.


What to do with the other 50 minutes of happy hour! :beer:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Of course Utah has so few drunks.

#1, they have a REALY low population...

#2, With so many mormons, eveoryone is scared that if they drink Alchohol, they wont become their own god with ther own little planet with 1,000,000,000 wives...

Ok, so im exagerating. but whatever. you all know i lke to tease...(better yuck it up before im "Black listed"...)

:drunk: :drunk: :drunk: :drunk: :drunk: :drunk:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

78 meters for me.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

I think Binge Drinkers is the wrong name for it...in this day I'm suprised they dont give it a more PC name, like Party Animals.

"Alcohol, the opiate of the masses"


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

DJRooster wrote


> Don't blame yourself because it isn't your fault. It usually isn't the drinking that is the problem it is the peer pressure. You are who your friends are and from what I see on this site some of you have some nasty friends who believe in good times and good beer!


I've tried to replace my friends several times but they all seem to have the same bad qualities. I'm beginning to think I have a character flaw.

Most things should be enjoyed in moderation, however life is not one of them. Work hard, play hard. One of my friends said it best "I can't stand the idea of someone talking about something fun that I haven't done. I feel like I've been cheated"


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Jed wrote



> "I can't stand the idea of someone talking about something fun that I haven't done. I feel like I've been cheated"


I think I know who that is.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello everybody........... my name is papapete............. and i'm a binge drinker. :bartime:

90 meters baby! :drunk:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

YAY I'm an alcoholic!!!!!


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

If all it takes to be a binge drinker is five drinks at a sitting I guess when I moved to this fine state I added to the percentage. :beer:


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Binge drinking in ND is not a problem it is a solution! Have you seen some of the single ladies around here? Now we're talking big thick beer goggles for big women!

TC


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2004)

We were out visiting my daughter in Rolla over Christmas, and I had the good fortune of "binge drinking" with the local football crowd at one of the pubs for the Vikes/Packers game. Must say that I had an absolute blast, even though I was one of only three Pack fans in there. Kudos to the NoDak folks, they binge the same way we do here in WI.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Binge drinking in ND is not a problem it is a solution! Have you seen some of the single ladies around here? Now we're talking big thick beer goggles for big women!


LMAO.... :lol:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I think I had my "5 drinks" in about two glasses at the comfort inn in Bismarck when I had a bump with deltaboy one night. He warned me they had the strongest mixed drinks in town, and what can I say the man does not lie! :bartime:


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

That is true... happy hour at the comfort can make you uncomfortable in a hurry. Two of there half gallon margaritas will take care of about anyone....

Tom


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

We call the comfort inn of Bismarck the DEVIL'S LAIR for that same reason. I swear that place must be a NON-profit bar with how strong the drinks are! :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I had never been there before last week, stayed Wednesday thru Sunday for the State Wrestling Tournament, both my son's are wrestlers. Anyways, the bar sure did know how to pour one, Wow !!!


----------

